# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Моя страничка

## Очарование

Искушение. Черт, я не против,
Позабуду о Боге, и вновь,
Согрешу, я не против.... не против,
И продам, что хранила я прочь!

Искушение. Черт, ты ведь, прав был,
Мне на ушко шептал, позабудь,
То чему нас учили-не правда,
Правил нет, будь порочною, ночь!

Искушение. Это реальность. 
Было что-то, а следом тоска,
И забыться умей, ты же в праве,
Выбирать, кто твой Бог, ты ждала.

Жизнь одна-и ошибке не место,
Пей до дна и любовь и печаль,
Будь собой и тебе лишь известно,
Где та грань, правды нет, лишь игра.

Захмелей! Отпусти и расслабься,
А вокруг суета... суета,
Что с того, если с карты ты сбился,
Что с того? Карты нет... суета...

Я и ты. Поле битвы. Расслабься!
А иначе, не выиграть бой.
Чувствам власть-это проигрыш битвы,
Но нет правил, любовь-не игра!





> Внимание!!!
> В данной теме, в сообщениях Вадимыча, усмотрено обезличенное цитирование...
> Поясняю, часть стихов, которые Вадимыч запостил в данной теме, по факту точно не принадлежат его перу... На данный момент мы общаемся на сей счет с реальными авторами и вынуждено краснеем лицом по этому поводу...
> Что касаемо остальных - не берусь утверждать... Если придет сам - пусть приходит, пообщаемся...
> 
> А пока для всех - прошу с сомнением относится к авторству Вадимыча относительно опубликованных им стихов...
> 
> 
> PAN, 16 декабря 2013 г..

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Очарование*, :Ok:

----------


## PAN

*Очарование*,
 Даша... :flower:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Радостных встреч. Исполненья желаний.
В небе увидеть удачи звезду.
Смеха, веселья. Приятных посланий.
Мира, любви, счастья, в Новом году!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/338460.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Вадимыч

Я мог бы рассказать  тебе о многом. 
Только запинаясь, повторяю. 
Что не очень хочется на ту дорогу, 
На которой был. Какую знаю.

----------


## MOPO

> Искушение. Черт, я не против, .......


Признаться, тоже за свободу от любви!
Но только Черта, ты ей богу, не зови,
Зачем тебе такой помощник, understand?
Кури COHIBA, Даша, а не какой-то KENT!

(ты мой букет хоть на минутку сбереги,
душой живи, от пошлости - беги!)   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Очарование

Не надо слов, пойму твое молчанье,
Прости, любовь, она тут не при чем!
Не будь слепым, смотри на мир реально,
Умей простить и будешь ты прощен!

Фальшивых нот, не сосчитать уже нам,
Да и нет смысла, где и кто "лажал",
Теперь для нас с тобой другие жанры-
На этом наш закончился роман!

Не вспомнишь ты, гордыня не позволит,
Забуду я, тоска с тобой ушла!
Но кто "лажал"-судить того не стоит,
Его судьба-пустой бокал из-под вина!

Как то стекло, которое на счастье,
Со звоном громким о земь бьется вдрызг,
И сразу эти острые осколки,
Сметут метлой, чтоб не пораниться о них!

И никогда хрусталь уже не склеить,
Ведь счастье требует серьезных жертв,
Так и в судьбе, раз уж заплаты клеешь,
Следи потом, чтоб швы не разошлись!

----------


## Очарование

Мы вернули себе роли-мы герои,
Кинофильма, где в сюжете всего двое,
Где развязка не известна-это тайна,
Да и фильм снимают чисто случайно!

Бесподобно мы играли когда-то,
Но потом нам с тобой отказали,
Где-то там их опять двое,
И они вместо нас на гастролях!

Режиссер-жизнь, строптивая тетка,
Когда надо достанет и плетку,
Стеганет пару раз для задора...
Чтобы Оскара взять в лучших ролях!

----------


## Элла

Дашулька........!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## MOPO

> Где-то там их опять двое,
> И они вместо нас на гастролях!


"Если к другому ушла подруга, еще не известно кому повезло!"
Любовь - как девчонка, изменчива очень! Выходит развод - это вовсе не зло?

----------


## Вадимыч

Объяснений не прошу. Отпускаю. 
Боль на сердце и тоска подступает. 
Только лучше быть одной. Время лечит. 
Я с улыбкой вспоминать буду встречи. 
Коли встреча была так неизбежна, 
Коль любовь моя к тебе так безбрежна, 
Значит, были у судьбы основанья… 
Пусть же лёгким будет наше прощанье. 
Уходи же! И не смей оглянуться! 
Надо так. Чтобы назад не вернуться. 
Всё. Ушёл. И за окном дождь и слякоть. 
Всё. Осталась я одна - можно плакать.

----------


## Очарование

*Вадимыч*,
 Ты вернул это стихотворение :flower:  Игорь, я его себе сохранила, вмете со всеми стихами из прошлой темы!:rolleyes:

----------


## Вадимыч

Бред полный,извини!

Хоть целого уже не воссоздать
Из половины,
Души моей осколки не спеши сметать
В корзину...

----------


## Очарование

> Души моей осколки не спеши сметать
> В корзину...


Души твоей, коснуться я не смею!
В Душе твоей так много теплоты,
К тебе прийду напомощь и так нежно,
Я из Души твоей осколки достаю!

Но так лишь поступлю, 
С тем кто душой открылся,
Чьи взгляды мне о многом говорят,
Но у кого душа-бокал разбитый,
Те пусть со мною рядом не стоят!

----------


## Вадимыч

[QUOTE=Очарование;2117757]


Легче сделать в жизни раз подвиг ослепительный,
Чем порядочно и честно жизнь свою прожить Месяц между тучами как фонарь качается,
И всё замерло вокруг в предчувствии зимы...
Отчего на свете так глупо получается - 
Нас не любят те как раз, кого так любим мы?
Все быстрее падают сумерки под вечер,
И укроет скоро снегом жухлое былье...
Так приятно верить нам, что время лечит,
Только вот, понять бы надо: как и отчего.
        Под дождем осенним все дрожат осины,
Птицы к югу потянулись в дальний перелет...
Лучше быть, конечно, молодым, красивым,
И здоровым, и богатым, чем наоборот.
Запорхают скоро всюду мухи белые,
И в прозрачном льду застынет старенький паром...
И за всё хорошее, что мы людям делаем,
Нам, конечно же, воздастся... только не добром.
        Вот уже идет зима - с вьюгами, буранами,
И в прозрачном лунном свете лужа заблестит...
Даже если вся душа покрыта шрамами, 
То не значит, что она уж больше не болит...
Всё быстрей по небу солнца бег стремительный,
Ветер треплет паутинки тоненькую нить...
Скоро нас зима прижмет лютыми морозами
И узором разрисует окна вновь и вновь...
Путь любви усыпать надо дорогими розами,
Ну, а если денег нету - где ж она - любовь?

----------


## Очарование

Прошла тоска, замерзли слезы,
И вот сейчас я смело говорю,
Что было, то ушло с морозами,
Что будет, то в душе своей храню!

Не стоит возвращаться к узким тропкам,
Но и сначала жизнь нет смысла начинать,
Когда-то для себя любовь придумала,
Ну что ж, могу себя побаловАть!

И ничего, что обмануть себя заставила
И приняла все то за чистую монету,
Зато была когда-то я так счастлива,
Пускай не долго, всего лишь одно лето!

И все что было-так, частица прошлого,
Нет сожаления, себя не обмануть,
Я для себя закрыла дверцу прошлого,
Воспоминае-на этом все! Вся в этом суть!

----------


## PAN

Романтично... 
Молодцы...

----------


## Очарование

*PAN*,
 Пора менять настрой! Новая тема, новые настроения!!!:wink:

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Милая,Дашенька! с Рождеством Христовым Вас!

----------


## Вадимыч

Где всегда работа-дом, 
А с утра все заново... 
И не с горя водку пьем, 
А просто все по плану. 

Вовремя жену завел, 
Вовремя - любовницу... 
Только пишешь вечно в стол 
И характер портится.

----------


## Очарование

Мы с тобой едва знакомы,
Кофе, флирт, кафе, кабак,
Подвезешь меня до дома,
"До свиданья"-на губах.

Встречи наши очень редки,
Интригует этот факт,
Поразительно, но метко,
Ты стреляешь, не дурак.

Все банально-комплименты,
И красив твой каждый шаг,
Отпускаю я манеры...
"С добрым утром"-на губах!

----------


## Вадимыч

Вышел на улицу,прогулялся,какая-то фигня торкнула:

Давайте-ка, замедлив бег 
Посмотрим падающий снег... 
Немало в жизни важных дел, 
Но снег... не зря же он так бел!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Но снег... не зря же он так бел!


Не только снег и зубы Даши,
Сверкают с аватара краше,
Чем прошлогодний снег идёт,
Ногой вступила в Новый год!

----------


## Skadi

> Но снег... не зря же он так бел!


_Зацепила эта строчка так же, как и Настю :smile:_

----------


## Вадимыч

*Очарование*,
 Хорошо смотришься,Дарья Васильевна :Aga:

----------


## Очарование

> Хорошо смотришься,Дарья Васильевна


 :Oj: Тюненнгуюсь потихоньку!:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

> Тюненнгуюсь потихоньку!


:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Вадимыч

Когда придет туман, 
Когда придет метель. 
Когда придет обман 
И дверь слетит с петель. 

И вот тебе в глаза 
Сказали - все прошло. 
Кому-то -на раза, 
Кому-то - не дошло

по-моему так себе :Aga:

----------


## Black Lord

> И вот тебе в глаза 
> Сказали - все прошло. 
> Кому-то -на раза, 
> Кому-то - не дошло


*Вадимыч*, а было ль что?
С чего ты взял ?
Хотя не раз ты намекал...
Писал невнятный монолог,
А может просто эпилог...

Кому, зачем, мне не понять,
Тому, другому, кто мог знать?

Ну если вам с друзьями плохо...
Что ж...не дойду я до порога.
Прощайте бывшие друзья,
Видать дружили мы все зря!!!

----------


## Очарование

> по-моему так себе


а по-моему хорошо очень даже:wink:

----------


## Светла ночка

Да, многому мне наверное ещё предстоит удивиться в этом году ! :redface: Что то прямо открытия за открытиями !  :Aga:  Вадимыч, не ожидала - молодец !  :Aga:  Очарование, просто прелесть и оказывается не только внешне, но и душа - цветочек аленький !  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Вадимыч

> Вадимыч, не ожидала - молодец !  Очарование, просто прелесть и оказывается не только внешне, но и душа - цветочек аленький !


Поздравляю с новым обликом! :Ok: А что касается Дашки-очень жалею,что она не родилась раньше...или я позже :Aga:

----------


## Очарование

> А что касается Дашки-очень жалею,что она не родилась раньше...или я позже


 :Oj:

----------


## Вадимыч

> *Вадимыч*, а было ль что?


Душевным стриптизом не занимаюсь,но где-то так...

Снег укрыл пожарищ пепел,
Ночь несказанно нежна…
Свет луны хрустален, светел
И на сердце тишина…

Бури, что его терзали,
Поумолкли, отошли,
Но уснут они едва ли -
Что-то будет там, вдали?

А пока, как кот бойцовый,
Раны наспех залижу.
Шрамы ноют… Это внове ль?
"Врешь!"- Судьбе слепой скажу.

И за тех, кто близок, дорог,
Снова - когти, зубы, рык!
Пораженья знаю горечь…
Но не встать? Я - не привык

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> И вот тебе в глаза 
> Сказали - все прошло. 
> Кому-то -на раза, 
> Кому-то - не дошло


Странно, в двадцать первом веке,
Всё ходят с "Кузнецами" девы.
Что б был он...мысли подержать,
И ритм задать на раз-три-пять,

Сказать за деву всем "привет",
И написать им всем в ответ,
Ведь немы даже в двадцать первом,
А он суфлёром в жизни верным.

Но как ей быть, когда стук в дверь?
Они одни...суфлёр... поверь...
Не сможешь ты ей подсказать,
И в спальню...в ложе указать.

Должна сама в ту жизнь идти,
Ломать все чувства по пути,
И строить мир должны вдвоём,
Но не с суфлёром входят в дом.

Ведь жизнь не сцена, не кино,
Погаснет люстра и в окно,
Не сможешь ты им прошептать,
Один-два-три-четыре-пять...

----------


## Вадимыч

*Anastasia102*,
 Откуда ты узнала,что я дева? :Ok:  
Ну ежели такая умная,на тогда:

Однажды встретились Любовь и Дружба.
- Зачем нужна ты, если есть я? - спросила Любовь.
- Я оставляю улыбку там, где ты оставляешь слезы, - ответила Дружба.

----------


## Skadi

_Гм...глядеть назад, глядеть вперёд -
Как хочет кто, туда идёт.
Орфей однажды оглянулся -
К Аиду плач его вернулся...
Решает каждый за себя,
Куда его глаза глядят._

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Anastasia102,
>  Откуда ты узнала,что я дева?


*Вадимыч*,не сложно понять наблюдая за происходящим.:wink:



> - Я оставляю улыбку там, где ты оставляешь слезы, - ответила Дружба.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Дарить улыбки, радость, счастье,
Не водопад, где лишь несчастье,
Должны друг другу люди все,
Не важно кто в какой красе.

Влюбилась? Что ж, скажи сама!
Зачем подвохов кутерьма?
Зачем друзей вместо себя,
Мы подставляем не любя?

Зачем подщёчены твои,
Им получать...сама реви!
И у друзей ведь есть сердца,
Их подставляешь без конца!

А слёзы только лишь вода,
Изгонишь соль из глаз всегда,
Душа вновь скажет,-Всё не так!
Там не любовь, а лишь пустяк...

----------


## Skadi

> Дарить улыбки, радость, счастье,
> Не водопад, где лишь несчастье,
> Должны друг другу люди все,
> Не важно кто в какой красе.
> 
> Влюбилась? Что ж, скажи сама!
> Зачем подвохов кутерьма?
> Зачем друзей вместо себя,
> Мы подставляем не любя?
> ...


_Вот это да...не в бровь, а в глаз!
За прямоту - с тобой сейчас!
Когда не может отличить 
Любви от дружбы кто, лечить
Тому тогда себя пора
И не кричать для всех - ура! 
_

----------


## Очарование

Короче меня никто не понял, ладно-забудьте, тока одно можно попросить-пишите ради бога, но без картинок, ладно???:biggrin:


И ваще меня напрягла эта непонятная переписка, из малюсенького пожелания раздулась целая история! Ввсех призываю выкурить трубку мира :Ha: ! и поднять бокалы за дружбу :Pivo: ! И завязываем с этой темой!!! Строчками вначале этого поста я выразила ЕДИНСТВЕННОЕ свое желание, остальные слова беру обратно! :flower:

----------


## Вадимыч

> Не надо путать добрые пожелания с дуэлью и есть разница м/ж.



А мне бы не хотелось с тобой стреляться по одной простой причине-ты стреляешь лучше :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 1 час 9 минут*
Я точно знаю – ангелы все смертны..
они умирают за нас много раз 
но сто тысяч раз-понарошку,
единожды – насовсем… " 

Ребят,честно, а разве имеет это право на существование?Ведь,когда нету твоего ангела,нет и тебя?Но,мы же это делаем вместе,или я чего не понимаю?Так,размышления...

----------


## Вадимыч

> И каждые несколько дней заново, да?


Наверно,да. :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 1 час 40 минут*
За старой мутью грязного окна 
Ворочался безумный город, 
Где я один и ты одна, 
Где никому никто не дорог

----------


## Очарование

Я сделаю больно...но позже...
Когда ты забудешь меня,
Когда среди хмурых прохожих,
Сольется фигура твоя.
Но будет еще одно утро,
А после и вечер и ночь,
Когда ты захочешь подохнуть,
От боли, от горя, от слез...

----------


## Вадимыч

*Очарование*,
 Дашка,извини,грубовато.Это я так могу написать.

Я совсем не готов уходить,
Пока малые дети не спят…
Ни понять не могу, ни простить
Тех, кто топит незрячих котят!

Просто я не рожден предавать,
Быть рабом новомодных течений.
Жизнь свою я не буду менять -
У меня в этом нету сомнений!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Никогда не думал,что ты можешь так сильно... :Ok: Хотя, и не очень сочетается с моим представлением о тебе.Ни хрена я так и научился разбириться в женщинах :Aga:

----------


## Светла ночка

> Ни хрена я так и научился разбираться в женщинах


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Очарование

*Вадимыч*,
 А не поверишь, я вчера пребывала в великолепнейшем настроении!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Вадимыч

> *Вадимыч*,
>  А не поверишь, я вчера пребывала в великолепнейшем настроении!!!:biggrin:


Почему же,верю. Прорывает иногда непонятно от чего :Aga:

----------


## Очарование

Я смотрела в твои глаза.
Сколько в них утонуло счастья,
Взгляд дурманит и манит меня,
Погружаюсь я в омут страсти.

Я смотрела в твои глаза.
Нет души, лишь один отблеск власти,
Я молила, чтоб этот взгляд,
Поглотил все вокруг в одночастье.

Я смотрела в твои глаза.
Я увидела там только бездну.
Ты прости, я уйду сейчас,
Не хочу прыгать в ту неизвестность!

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Подкралось утро незаметно,
Спугнуло утро кошку-ночь,
Морфей ушел в час предрассветный,
И сон за ним потопал прочь!

И закружились карусели 
Обычной серой суеты,
А где-то нежемся в постеле
Два человека-я и ты!

И нет нам дела до работы,
И солнца свет нам не почем,
Оставлю я свои заботы,
Пока со мной твое плечо!

И ты так нежно приобнимешь,
А телефон "не абонент",
Остались мы одни в квартире,
И нас счастливей в мире нет!

----------


## Вадимыч

*Очарование*,
 Дашка,никогда больше не закрывай свою страничку.


И тает боль 
Того, что отгорело… 
Нам не бродить с тобой 
Под снегом белым. 
Лишь иногда 
Сны возвращают память. 
Я не забуду миг, 
Когда звезда упала…

----------


## MOPO

Красиво! 

Даше -  :flower: 

Вадимычу -  :flower:

----------


## overload

Дашкин,)))))))))))))))))))))))))
Ты молодечик!

----------


## Очарование

> Очарование,
> Дашка,никогда больше не закрывай свою страничку.


Нет, не закрою! Спасибо за возвращенные шедевры! :flower:

----------


## Вадимыч

> Нет, не закрою! Спасибо за возвращенные шедевры!


Ну на тебе ещё один:biggrin:

Без разницы в стихах иль просто в прозе:
Как навсегда любимых провожать
И как искрятся звёздочками слёзы …
О том, как костенеет голова,
Где мысли - что оркестр без дирижёра;
О том, как ядовитые слова
Кружатся в бронебойном танце ссоры …
О том, как резво ищется предлог;
О том, как тает вера в человечность;
Как падает березовый листок
С действительной претензией на вечность …
Как исподволь крадётся депрессняк;
О резких перепадах настроенья:
Как рвут характер на английский флаг 
Бессмысленные жалость и прощенье… 
О вечной неизбежности констант;
Как совесть заставляет выть от боли;
Как тенью ускользающий талант
Легко меняет дымка алкоголя …
О тех, кто рядом – только позови,
Но глупость не зовёт ни в коем разе …
О том, как объяснение в любви
Металлом слов крушит хрусталь фантазий…
О едком дыме крепких сигарет,
Которым дышит выцветшее лето,
И как десятки миллионов лет
Теряются в секундах до рассвета … 
О яростном сражении с судьбой;
О людях, что таятся в буквах мата …
И как в улыбке той, что и сейчас с тобой,
Танцуют озорные бесенята…
Как ставится душа мишенью в тир; 
О том, как молча сдавливают стены …
О том, как ненавистен целый мир,
Когда глядишь в глаза ему со сцены…
Как время поворачивает вспять,
Как выгорает в легкий пепел «было»…

Да, я бы мог о многом рассказать...
Когда бы ни был я таким дебилом!!!

----------


## Очарование

> Ну на тебе ещё один


Я это читаю впервые, спасибо :Oj: ! Громко и сильно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Вадимыч

Я занимался жизнью. 
И, по-взрослому, 
Она была пуста. 
Но с возрастом 
Я обнаружил то, 
Чего не в силах был и замечать. 
Любовь, тепло друзей 
Да и подруг... 
И вдруг 
Увидел то, о чем так хочется 
Мечтать. 
Неповторимых, искренних людей. 
Дай счастья  вам... 
А я пойду опять 
В тот мир, где мы знакомы и похожи. 
Встречаться с вами, 
Любимые вы рожи :biggrin:

----------


## Kot-dobryi

> Встречаться с вами, 
> Любимые вы рожи


Нормально:wink:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Вадимыч*, :Ok:

----------


## Очарование

Тихо-тихо.Это ночь.
Прогнала тревоги прочь.
Засыпаю. Точно знаю,
Что во сне ко мне придешь.
Утром все на место встанет,
Город в сети свои тянет,
День в заботах пролетает
Ну, а после злую шутку,
Ночь опять со мной сыграет.

----------


## MOPO

> Ну, а после злую шутку, 
> Ночь опять со мной сыграет.


Пес ночью сон твой охранит,
Прогонит страхи и ненастье,
Хотя.... малыш опять храпит,
Такое вот собачье счастье! :biggrin:

----------


## Очарование

А мы не верим  в сказки... жаль...
Мы жизнь прожечь готовы за купюры!
И лишь порой меняем мы январь на май,
Когда случайно попадет стрела Амура!
И вот когда по венам вместо крови,
Струится яд любви, и сердце не унять,
Мы начинаем вместе что-то строить,
А после... это ВМЕСТЕ разрушать...

----------


## MOPO

> А мы не верим  в сказки... жаль...


А мы верим  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Очарование

Он мне сказал, что я прекрасна!
Смех, баловство тот комплимент,
В глазах его читала ясно:
"Я получу тебя в момент"!

Он не спешил, уверенно флиртуя,
Мне говорил все напрямую,
Не ждал ответ: ни да, ни нет,
Даря очередной букет!

Он знал добьется этой цели,
И окажусь в его постеле.
Все так старо как мир и ясно,
Чем кончится такая сказка!

И каждый вечер засыпая, 
О нем привычно забываю.
Близка уже совсем развязка,
Пойду схожу в другую сказку!

----------


## Витка

> А мы не верим в сказки... жаль... и т.д.


Прям в точку! Супер! Молодчинка!  :flower:  :Oj:  :Ok:

----------


## Очарование

Мимо нас промчалась ночь,
Прочь...
Повторилась только встреча,
Точь-в точь...
Запах дыма сигарет и 
Портрет...
А напротив взгляд того,
Кого нет...
И блестело на руке
Кольцо...
Только это все не важно
Давно...
И казалось будто память
Опять...
Хочет злую шутку с нами
Сыграть...
И в ту ночь с тобою было 
Тепло...
Но расстаться время все же
Пришло...
А душа не захотела
В полет...
Хоть в глазах и заблестел
Огонек...

----------


## MOPO

*Очарование*,
 :flower:

----------


## Очарование

В небо птицу-любовь отпустила,
Стало тесно ей в сердце-клетке,
Вдруг крылом она солнце закрыла,
Показался тот миг бесконечным.

И парила она беспечно,
Как к лицу ей была свобода!
И бродяга старик ветер,
Закружил ее в хороводах!

И теперь в синеве где-то
Не одна будет песня спета,
А осколки от сердца-клетки,
Унесет ее друг ветер...

----------


## aigul

> И теперь в синеве где-то
> Не одна будет песня спета,


Рифма хорошая! :Aga:

----------


## MOPO

> И парила она беспечно,
> Как к лицу ей была свобода!
> И бродяга старик ветер,
> Закружил ее в хороводах!


Ох уж эти старики :biggrin:
 :flower:

----------


## Morfius

Даша привет! Наше Вам с кисточкой!

----------


## Очарование

*Morfius*,
 Сережа!!! Приветик! Рада видеть здесь тебя!!!!!!!! :Oj:

----------


## Вадимыч

Бывает в близости людей заветная черта. 
Ее не перейти, 
А часто и не видно ни черта, 
Что  впереди... 
Куда идти? 
Куда бежать от боли иль от радости своей, 
Да и зачем, 
Раз есть сама черта - стань ей...

----------


## MOPO

> Да и зачем, 
> Раз есть сама черта - стань ей...


 :Ok:

----------


## Очарование

Я позабыла все что было.
Мне жаль...
Что жизни часть взяла и скрыла,
Как может скрыть лицо вуаль.
Я знала больше чем мне надо,
Судьба...
И стерта с губ моих помада,
Хотя всегда на них была.
Окно раскроет ветер в доме
Ну что ж...
Со мною будет этой ночью,
Дурацкий дождь.

----------


## MOPO

> Я знала больше чем мне надо,
> Судьба...


Кому отдашь ты эти строки?
Скажи!
Как прозвучат стальные струны?
Души!
В каком столетии безвременья?
Живешь!
Кому такие откровенья?
Ты шлешь!

----------


## Очарование

Пожелание.

Два по десять, четыре монеты,
Неразменными станут они,
Эта девушка, девушка-лето,
Эта девушка-тайна зимы!

Твоя жизнь, как цветная картинка,
Облик твой, как мадонны портрет,
И в глазах у мужчин ты кокетка,
И прекрасней тебя в мире нет!

Я хочу пожелать, дорогая,
Пусть сияет тебе небосвод,
И звезда канет в бездну вселенной,
Вдуг покинув сестер хоровод.

Ты посмотришь на небо лукаво,
Эта жертва сейчас для тебя,
Загадай, что давно ты хотела,
Все исполнит, иначе нельзя.

И отныне, сегодня и завтра,
По крупицам пусть сбудется все,
Я хочу, чтоб познала ты счастье,
И любви пожелаю еще.

Да такой, чтобы выросли крылья,
Чтобы вихрь эмоций забрал,
И за это сейчас с тобой выпью,
За тебя, поднимаю бокал!!!

----------


## MOPO

> Я хочу, чтоб познала ты счастье,
> И любви пожелаю еще.


Бесконечность помножим на время,
А любовь- непосильное бремя!!!!
Но люблю - ты прости за любовь!

----------


## Очарование

Хочу влюбиться, черт возьми,
Чтоб до утра бродить по парку,
Чтоб было жарко, очень жарко,
И чтоб с ума себя свести,

Переживать, страдать и думать,
Забыть про все, и почему-то,
Собой все в мире заслонить,
Лишь только рядом просто быть!

Пусть свет на розовый сменю,
Пусть в облака я перееду,
Пусть разум сразу отключу,
И буду пусть для всех нелепой!

Зато в душе моей весна,
Зато глаза мои сияют,
И пусть для всех январь-зима,
А я его на лето поменяю!

Хочу влюбиться, черт возьми,
И карусель чтоб закружила,
Ах, как ты строчки не крути,
А где-то это уже было...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/394859m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Очарование

Я улетаю в рай! Прощай!
Меня наврятли уже встретишь,
Я поднимаюсь в облака,
А ты потери не заметишь!

Я улетаю в рай! И пусть,
С тобой проститься не желала,
Ведь ты не вспомнишь уже вкус,
Тех поцелуев, что на губах я оставляла.

Я улетаю в рай! Как жаль,
Что Ад с тобой не разделила,
И я прошу меня прости,
Что в рай тебя не пригласила...

----------


## Petrakov

Как часто тешим мыслями себя
Виня другого в том что стало пусто
А ценность мысли... стоит три рубля
Из ста рублей по нынешнему курсу

----------


## Очарование

> Как часто тешим мыслями себя
> Виня другого в том что стало пусто
> А ценность мысли... стоит три рубля
> Из ста рублей по нынешнему курсу


Женька, твои стихи!!!!!!! 
Спасибо, что оставил в моей теме! :flower:

----------


## MOPO

Бывает в жизни смысл,
И смысл бывает в жизни,
Приходят ночью мысли,
Приходят ночью мысли!!!

----------


## igord

Приходят ночью мысли,
Пр*о*ходят ночью мысли!!! :Aga:

----------


## Витка

*МОРО*, *igord*, молодцы оба! Рассмешили!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Хохочу на всю квартиру!

----------


## Чикурано

Не в этом мире короли мы,
И не для нас стоят дворцы
Но в нас присутствуют незримо,
Природы сущего творцы!

----------


## Очарование

В этом злом и сером мире,
Растеряли, что хранили,
И запрятали в карманы,
То, чему учила мама...
Прожигаем жизнь за бабки,
Все бегом, все по стандартам,
Девки, тачки, стрессы, водка,
Дом, семья, опять работа.
И друзей, зовем-приятель,
Так потише боль утраты,
Все идет по четкой схеме-
Есть проблемы...нет проблемы!
Но однажды в том кармане,
Мы найдем секрет от мамы,
И поймем, что это важно:
Фантик под стеклом бумажный,
И чтоб сделать секрет вечным,
Мы подарим его  детям...

----------


## koshka66

*Очарование*,
 Дашка, суперррррр!!!!!!!!!!! я раньше никогда сюда не заглядывала, а тут такое!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## MOPO

> В этом злом и сером мире,
> Растеряли, что хранили,


Бесконечное зло бытия,
Не храни в себе - отпусти,
Только двое нас - ты и я,
Я прощу тебя, но и ты - прости!

----------


## Вадимыч

*Очарование*,
 С Макаревичем одинаково мыслишь:

А счастье- это фантики,
Зарытые под стеклышком...

----------


## Очарование

> С Макаревичем одинаково мыслишь:


писала и вспоминала,  у кого же я про фантики слышала, точно помнила, что это связано с тобой... но вот как не помнила! А это было в мазде:smile:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Ну и правда ОЧАРОВАНИЕ:-) Восемнадцать пятерок с плюсами;-)

----------


## MOPO

Она была актрисою .................
 :flower:

----------


## Очарование

Зализаны раны и порваны фото,
И сердца удары-всего лишь работа,
Улыбка все та же, но чуть осторожней,
И в принципе жить начинать уже можно!

Забыто былое, полпамяти стерто,
Зачет-амнезию, сдала на пятерку!
И кто-то решил даже быть просто рядом,
Не надо! Хотя... Будет пусть.. кто-то рядом...

Второе дыханье с весной возвратилось!
Нет-нет, не влюбилась, отнюдь, не влюбилась!
Я птиц ненавижу за нрав их свободный,
Но часто в сравнении я с птицей гордой.

Ну что ж, ночи разными стали казаться,
Вот только должна кое в чем я признаться,
Все утра один к одному близнецами...
Я птиц ненавижу...я с ними летаю.

----------


## MOPO

> Ну что ж, ночи разными стали казаться,
> Вот только должна кое в чем я признаться,


Ты ночь отпусти, не по нраву оковы,
Смотри, за порогом рассвет уже новый,
И крылья расправь и лети в облака,
Ты легкая, хоть и судьба у тебя нелегка!

----------


## Витка

*Очарование*, красиво!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Arnav

*Очарование*,
Даша - умница!  :flower:

----------


## MOPO

Радуга вешних цветов, 
Улыбки ее не краше,
Девушка призрачных снов,
А как ее звать? Может Даша? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Очарование

Так... в настроение...


Вздрогну от нежного прикосновенья,
Это ли сон? Может это виденье?
Есть притяженье, лишь тел притяженье-
Как же чудесны эти мгновенья...

----------


## Витка

> Как же чудесны эти мгновенья...


Сны иль ведения, сны иль ведения???
В памяти я сберегу без сомнения, -
Эти прекрасные жизни мгновения!!!

----------


## Очарование

Если поймать золотую рыбку-
Я загадала б исправить ошибки!
Я попросила б ее дать мне чувства,
Те, что топила я в море так грустно...

Как мне не сложно к кому-то склониться,
Черт, но так сложно в кого-то влюбиться,
Можно за кофе и сахар отдаться,
Но сон не может нам явью казаться...

Глупость и страсть, да размыты границы...
Жаль... никому вновь уже не родится,
И в алкоголе потопло былое...
К черту пошлю, что звала я любовью!

----------


## Чикурано

:flower:

----------


## Очарование

Я пахну духами "шанель"...
Мое амплуа безупречно,
И в волосы ленту апрель,
Вплетает мои так беспечно.

Я пахну духами "шанель"...
И пусть будет холодно утром,
И пусть даже чья-то постель,
Покажется мягкой...уютной...

Я пахну духами "шанель"...
И пусть все вокруг осуждают,
Лишь только проказник-апрель
От правды ту ложь избавляет...

----------


## Витка

*Очарование*, оу, апрель только настал, а ему уже посвящают такие оды!!!   :Oj:  Класс!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Очарование

Я продала эту ночь...

А за окном дождь...

А за окном свет,

Ночи теперь нет!

Где-то потерян день,

Кто-то искал тень..

Я продала ночь...

Ну а в замен дождь...

Я потеряла день,

Тот где осталась тень,

Я продала ночь...

Я не люблю дождь...

----------


## Очарование

Потухший взгляд, наиграные речи,
И с губ опять сорвется лесть,
Тебя не обниму, увы, при встрече,
Ты лишь уже один из тех...

И никогда с тобой не быть родными,
Ко лжи вокруг привычно отношусь,
Другой ночами шепчешь имя,
И я давно другому отдаюсь...

А помнишь, эти месяцы забвенья,
Отказываюсь верить, что ты лгал,
Я свой отказ ценю: "совру в свое спасенье",
А попросту... ты цену набивал.

Тогда, давно... клянусь, тебя любила,
Тогда... давно... тобой одним жила,
Не долго, правда, с крыльями ходила,
Но все что было лучшим - отдала!

Не возгордись-иллюзий не питала,
То время было просто нам дано,
Я каждый день с улыбкою встречала,
И в омут с головой, ушла на дно!

И наплевав на все предупрежденья,
Я расплатилась позже за любовь...
Пусть было мое горьким очищенье,
Как не бывает радости без слез...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

*Очарование*,
 давно тебя не было видно! С ВОЗВРАЩЕНИЕМ! И спасибо за стихи:мне очень нравится,когда так сильно чувствуются эмоции. . .

----------


## PAN

*Очарование*,
 Даша... :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Очарование*,
 Даша, привет! :smile: :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

Привет,Жужу. :flower:

----------


## Очарование

Когда ты скажешь, что прийдешь,
Наверное, взорвется небо,
И в солнечное утро дождь,
Ворвется странно и нелепо.

И все привычно проворчат,
Что в Москве снова непогода,
И под зонтами проклянут,
Привычным словом мать природу.

Лишь только я с ней заодно, 
И обожаю дождь-проказник,
Он постучит в мое окно,
Как барабана дробь на праздник.

Я проберусь сквозь суету,
Мне даже будет зонт не нужен,
И я навстречу побегу,
Как в детстве босиком по лужам.

И равнодушно промолчат,
Моей столицы злые лица,
А я спешу тебя обнять...
Как жаль, что это мне лишь снится...

----------


## PAN

> (рабочий)


Даша... К слову - как с работой???

----------


## Очарование

> Даша... К слову - как с работой???


Тфу, тьфу, тьфу!!!! Пока есть! :Aga:  А телефончик этот надо удалить.... его уже нет.:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Я тебя заслужу,
Я добьюсь, буду биться,
Я тебя закружу
В карусели амбиций,

Мне улыбка твоя,
Всех подарков дороже,
Где-то были с тобой,
Где-то будем, быть может...

Облаков пелену, 
Вспоминаю печально...
Только греют звонки...
По тебе я скучаю...

----------


## PAN

> его уже нет.


Вот и я подумал... :Aga: 



> есть!


 :Ok: ...

Пы.Сы... Даша - хорошая...

........:smile:

----------


## Очарование

> Пы.Сы... Даша - хорошая...


ааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа :Vah:

----------


## Kliakca

> Когда ты скажешь


Жу-жу, привет, очень красивый стих!!!  :Ok:  :Aga:  Завораживает.:rolleyes:

----------


## Очарование

На закате лета вспомню эти дни,
И пускай ты где-то, и пусть я вдали,
Разная погода, пыль дорог и грязь,
Плакала природа, разлучая нас...

Не забыть то время, это была жизнь,
Я осталась с летом, осень - мой каприз,
Жду тебя с рассветом, в желтом сентябре,
Крутится кассета, вспомни обо мне...

И моя улыбка скажет обо всем,
Я отдам полмира, лишь бы быть вдвоем,
Все за эту встречу, пусть на полчаса...
Тлеет сигарета. Грустно. Жду тебя.

----------


## Лев

> Тлеет сигарета. Грустно. Жду тебя.


Тлеет сигарета, 
Пепел блузку жжёт.
Не грусти об этом -
Всё равно придёт.:smile:

----------


## Очарование

Не грусти...
Будет солнце и кончится дождь,
Не грусти...
Ты забудешь и скоро поймешь,
Не грусти...
Это осень стучися в окно,
Не грусти...
Ну и пусть, это лето прошло,
Не грусти...
Просто ветер подул перемен,
Не грусти...
Неизвестность - еще не предел,
Не грусти...
У надежды в плену быть нет сил,
Не грусти...
Лучше в ад, но с тобой... рай-не мил!

----------


## Очарование

Я так хочу сказать тебе эти слова..... Я хочу их прокричать.........прошептать......... напеть..........написать! Да написать везде!!! Написать в "аську", на "мыло", оставить записку на холодильнике и поверх нее прикрепить магнит................ Написать эти слова в письме, положить его в конверт и отправить на твой адрес!!!.........Скажи, давно ли ты получал настоящие письма???.........Я так и думала!.......... Что даже и не вспомнишь, а тут....... вдруг письмо.......на твой адрес.......... с марками........... и там........... эти слова.....

Я хочу подарить тебе........ хочу подарить....... небо, звезды, луну....... Хочу подарить поля и леса, океаны, моря, реки.............. Я подарю!!!!.....Да, я обязательно подарю!!!!!!!............ а пока.... я дарю тебе эти цветы.....ты смущен........тебе не дарили цветов.........но ты сейчас улыбаешься, глядя на мой подарок..... и мне приятно.......... я рада видеть на любимом лице эту улыбку.......... нет ничего прекрасней твоей улыбки........... я буду делать все, лишь бы ты чаще улыбался.......

Я сойду с ума........... да........ я буду тосковать............ если ты будешь уезжать........ я буду ждать тебя.... преданно......верно ждать.......... я не смогу находиться в прекрасном настроении без тебя......... я буду сильно скучать........ и жить днем твоего возвращения...........

Я смогу все......... я смогу свернуть горы....... как это банально....... ......... я стану лучшей из лучших.......... ведь все так просто..................................................................................................................................  
я...........люблю............тебя............ 

у меня только один вопрос................... кто ты?.......................................

----------


## PAN

*Очарование*,
 Даша... :flower: 



> у меня только один вопрос...................


 :Ok: ...

----------


## MOPO

Даша! Ну и где ты?  :flower:

----------


## Очарование

Я тебе подарю золото осени,
Закружу в вихре вальса листвы,
Не успеешь, не сможешь, не спросишь ты,
А я знаю, сбываются сны...

----------


## Очарование

> Хотелось бы напиться,


Чин по чину, разум включен,
И вино в бокал-ты лучший!
Я люблю, а ты не знаешь,
В кошки-мышки не играешь!

И никто,никто не знает, 
Как от взгляда я растаю,
Как готова раствориться,
И отдать, что есть... забыться!

Ничего, ты и не знаешь,
Час со мной... и улетаешь,
Далеко...наверно к лучшей,
Я люблю, ты же ведь лучший?

Извини, я замечталась...
Ты не мой, я это знала,
Но влюбиться я успела,
И осталась не у дела!

Все равно, со мной... иль с нею,
Все равно ее сильнее,
Но тебе не докажу я...
Никогда... Тебя люблю я...
 :flower:

----------


## Витка

*Очарование*, спасибо дорогая за великолепный стих в поддержку!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Очарование*,
Спасибо!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Black Lord

Даша. :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Ты не мой, я это знала,
> Но влюбиться я успела,


11.07.2009г. 01:58
Если, вдруг, позвоню,
Мою трель ты пропустишь...
Я тебя не виню:
Своего не упустишь.
Знала, что не судьба,
Не хотелось мне верить,
И сгорела дотла...
Боль души не измерить!
Без тебя не могу,
Никого я не вижу
И за это СЕБЯ,
Не тебя, - НЕНАВИЖУ!
Ты был честен со мной
И в любви мне не клялся
Почему ж как герой
Ты ушёл восвояси?
Если, вдруг, позвоню,
Мой звонок не услышишь...
Только небо молю:
"Дай мне сил!" А ты - дышишь... :)

----------


## Denisova

[QUOTE=Витка;2466712]11.07.2009г. 01:58
Если, вдруг, позвоню,
Мою трель ты пропустишь...
Я тебя не виню:
Своего не упустишь.
QUOTE]


Ты не хочешь быть рядом?-Не надо
Я не стану держать:уходи
Верю в то,что все будет как хочешь
На твоем витьеватом пути.

Хочешь знать как живу я?Прекрасно.
И забыла что было тогда,
Вновь весна в мое сердце стучится
Время-лекарь,оно же-вода.

Дождь осенний на город прольется
Думы глупые прочь уводя.
Только что-то в душе вдруг при встрече проснется...
Сердцу холодно без тебя.

----------


## Skadi

> Я тебе подарю золото осени,
> Закружу в вихре вальса листвы,
> Не успеешь, не сможешь, не спросишь ты,
> А я знаю, сбываются сны...


Даш, какие замечательные строки :smile: :flower:

----------


## Витка

*Denisova*, Анечка, спасибо, очень неожиданно и в точку!!! Я в шоке...

----------


## Denisova

> *Denisova*, Анечка, спасибо, очень неожиданно и в точку!!! Я в шоке...


Я сама в шоке...:smile:

----------


## Витка

Не позвоню я больше
Номера уж нет
И станет легче
Я сниму с души обет

Прости за всё,
Что было между нами
И нежности плечо,
Что подставляла твоей ране

Уж боль ушла
Подобно злому ветру
Я отошла
И благодарна данному моменту

Что был он в жизни,
Хоть и  больно было расставаться
Жаль, что убить мне мысли
Не судьба, и нити между нами никогда не разорваться!

----------


## Denisova

*Витка*,
  Я тебя не впущу обратно:
Сердце крепко закрою на сто замков.
А пред ним на железную цепь
Посажу тыщу злобных псов

Не трудись объяснять...Все и так понятно,
Все прощу тебе,боль в душе тая.
Только вспомнишь ты,вдруг,через годы
Был не мой ты,но и я не твоя.

----------


## Очарование

Дыхание ветра, холодное очень,
И ночь так темна, это осени ночи,
Вокруг тишина, даже сердце не бьется,
Уснуло оно и уже не проснется...

В душе поселилась тоска, равнодушье,
Кому рассказать? Да кому это нужно...
"Тук-тук!"...-сейчас сердце твое застучало?...
Увы, это капля дождя так упала...

Вот так умирают... спокойно...неслышно,
Вот так наказал нас когда-то Всевышний,
Платить по счетам, за грехи?-Да.
Ну что же...Живи не любя...Бог уже не поможет...

----------


## Ольвия

*Очарование*, :flower:

----------


## Витка

*Очарование*, Дашуля, что с нашим сердечком??? Видно, давно мы не собирались :)))))))

----------


## Очарование

> что с нашим сердечком???


Все нормально)))))))))) Просто давно не писала!:smile:

----------


## Очарование

-За окном снег.
-А у меня свет.
-Солнце!
-Его нет!
-Врешь, вроде идет дождь
-Что? Ты сошла с ума? Ведь на дворе зима!
-Милый! Сейчас май! Месяц любви, знай!!!
-Так! У тебя жар!!!!
-В сердце моем пожар....
-Точно! Ты вся горишь!
-Милый, прошу, услышь...
-Я ухожу, лечись!
-Нет, подожди...прости, я не могу сказать...
-Ладно, пора бежать!
-Не уходи! Постой! Просто побудь со мной!
-Я не могу, спешу, ты позвони как что...
Все. За окном зима. Холод. В снегу дома.
В календаре январь. Умер в душе май.

----------


## Витка

Первый снег упадёт и растает,
Испарится слезинка из глаз...
Только очень тебя не хватает...
В зябкий вечер дай мне ещё шанс!

----------


## Очарование

Пускай полоска за полоской,
Пускай...
Горячий чай, а в чашке ложка,
Мешай...
Кружится снег, в ладоне тает,
Зима...
А я немножечко скучаю,
Сама...
Пускай полоска за полоской,
Пускай...
Согреты руки... чай горячий...
Зима.....

----------


## Ольвия

*Очарование*,  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> -За окном снег.


Перечитал...
Даша... Ты меня опять удивила... :flower: 

Пы.Сы... Даша хорошая...:biggrin:

----------


## Очарование

Под плач дождя и под рыдания уставшей боли,
Я вновь сижу за бархатным столом,
Напротив меня ты, мы раньше не встречались,
Но обе понимаем, что нужен только Он!
Спокойствие и быт-твой самый главный козырь,
Страсть, нежность, буйство чувст-мой хитрый яркий ход,
Как здорово,что Он о сей игре не знает...
А шарик на рулетке сейчас судьбу решает...

----------


## smychok

> Перечитал...
> Даша... Ты меня опять удивила...


Согласен - очень интересно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

Ах, рулетка, ты рулетка,
Чьё-то счастье на сукне.
В песне плачет шансонетка,
Снова выпало не мне...

----------


## Ладушка

> Я ухожу, лечись!


 :Ok:

----------


## Очарование

Мы были знакомы, мы стали друзьями,
Потом злую шуку со мною сыграли,
Ты стал самым лучшим, ты стал самым-самым,
Лицо-Брэда Пита, а тело Ван Дама.

Как просто влюбиться когда двадцать пять,
И тянет с тобою в любовь поиграть,
Но в жизни "Брэд Питты" увы, как "Ван Даммы",
Об этом всегда толковала мне мама.

Амур, еще сволочь, лениво зевает,
Меня-то пронзил, только стрел не хватает,
С тобой видно вышла промашка, осечка,
Амура на мыло! Как бьется сердечко!!!

----------


## Витка

> Как просто влюбиться когда двадцать пять,


А в тридцать влюбиться, поверь, ещё проще!
И сердце стучит и душа - снова в клочья,
Всё так же бывает! Остывать лишь больнее...
Надежда одна: полюбил чтоб скорее!!!

----------


## Kliakca

> Амур, еще сволочь, лениво зевает,
> Меня-то пронзил, только стрел не хватает,
> С тобой видно вышла промашка, осечка,
> Амура на мыло! Как бьется сердечко!!!


Амуры летают по нашей планете,
Стреляют порою в сплошной темноте.
Потом разыщи-ка счастливый билетик,
У будничных дней и в сплошной суете.

Бывает, стрела отлетит рикошетом,
В неё целил он, ну а выпало мне.
Одна половинка блуждает по свету,
Другая затеряна в радужном сне.

----------


## MOPO

Нашел из того - что было стерли на МСК - поздравление Даше с прошлым Днем Рождения.... а скоро уже и следующий 

*Порою в жизни мы как дети,
И праздник отгремел и даже
мы все трезвы, но напоследок,
пишу я поздравленья Даше!
Веселье, смех и кутерьма,
и ты, как маленький ребенок,
зовет Виталич - "Тамаденоооок",
Ты просто девочка-зима,
Мужчин сводила ты с ума!
Хмелели не от литров пива,
А от того - как ты красива!
В кругу друзей, в кругу подруг,
В объятьях дружеских из рук,
Пусть улыбнется вся страна!
Нальем в бокалы мы вина!
По старой сбывшейся примете
До дна, мы выпьем все до дна!
Одна такая ты на свете!
*

----------


## Очарование

Моя рифма стала пресной,
Сдохла муза и теперь,
Телу стало как-то легче,
В душу закралась метель.

Мир сошел с ума обычно,
Дождь заплакал всю страну,
Догорит свеча привычно,
С ней простившись, я усну.

Зеркала мерцают фальшью,
А в глазах искрится лесть,
Что же дальше? Брошу карты,
Дама? Туз? - все проще-шесть.

Не фортит, ушла удача,
Отвернулась, отвлеклась,
Наплюю, все будет, значит!
Просто кошка поскреблась.

Поцарапав больно в месте,
Где спит муза крепким сном,
Где метель укрыла снегом,
Нераскрывшийся бутон.

----------


## igord

*Очарование*,

Дашуль, чего-то опять грустно...  :flower:

----------


## Очарование

Осторожно! Идет игра!
Победитель все забирает!
Кто во что, а она как всегда-
Просто молча за ним наблюдает!

«Тишина! Это вызов? Я прав?»
Блеск тех глаз, помутненье рассудка!
«Рассказал бы хоть правила раз,
Приняла бы, ведь это не шутка!»

Шаг вперед! Сердца стук! 
Кровь по венам! Гаснет свет…
Впереди пустота… рядом счастье,
И пусть непременно, моих рук та коснется рука!

----------


## Skadi

> "Тишина! Это вызов?...





> Шаг вперед! Сердца стук!
> Кровь по венам! Гаснет свет…
> Впереди пустота… рядом счастье...


Даша, интересные мысли....и образы  :flower:

----------


## MOPO

> Осторожно! Идет игра!
> Победитель все забирает!


"Последний шаг в загробную обитель,
Под солнцем остается Победитель!"  (С) не помню где услышал
 :Aga:

----------


## igord

> "Последний шаг в загробную обитель,
> Под солнцем остается Победитель!"  (С) не помню где услышал


"Труффальдино из Бергамо" :biggrin:

----------


## Очарование

Ты не хотел терять,
А я искала,
Ты запирал любовь,
А я страдала,
Не на показ все чувства,
Как жаль, их было мало,
Ты уходил мечтать,
А я прощала.
Ты был самим собой,
Но я играла,
Ты жил своей судьбой,
Ее мне было мало,
Не разделив печаль,
Разменена монета,
И брошена в фонтан,
На память... прошлым летом.

----------


## Лев

> Моя рифма стала пресной


Рифма пресной не бывает,
Может ритм не в такт шагает?
Соль и перец в слове скрыты -
Накроши-ка слов в корыто!:rolleyes:

----------


## Очарование

Не делай больно, все вернется,
Не отыграться за грехи,
Когда тебя не видит солнце,
Прости, забудь, переживи.

Давить на газ, который тормоз?
Нет смысла, время не теряй,
Опять одна бреду по лужам,
Моя дорога ведет в рай!

Где так легко щебечут птицы, 
Где чисто, сладко, где весна,
Где незнакомые все лица,
Где только я и нет тебя!


Мне так не нравится, что я пишу в последнее время..... но не писать не могу, пусть будет, когда вдохновение вернется, буду сравнивать))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/98911.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010828.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Очарование

Подарите мне весну! Подарите!
Разбудите ото сна, от зимы,
Да согрейте,так прошу,оживите,
Душу спящую во мне поскорей!!!

Пусть укроются поля покрывалом,
Из зеленых трав, красивых цветов,
Чтобы волосы мои развивало,
Милым, теплым весны ветерком!

Подарите мне весеннее утро,
Когда солнышко разбудит лучем,
Ну соврите, кто-нибудь, ну соврите,
Что весна уже сейчас за окном...

----------


## Лев

> Ну соврите, кто-нибудь, ну соврите,
> Что весна уже сейчас за окном...


Тебе дарю, при том не вру :Aga: 
Дурман весны встреть поутру:   http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/528110

----------


## Очарование

*Лев*,
 Огромное спасибо! Очень красивая песня!!!! :flower:

----------


## Очарование

Побираться у жизни негоже уж,
Пусть летит все в "тар-та-ра-ры",
Не сегодня, так завтра наложницей,
Истопчу я чужие ковры!

Вот и все, память девичья краткая,
Позабыты мечты о любви,
Просто, как открываю тетрадку я,
Просто так и появишься ты!

Не подумай, Судьба, что я сетую,
Я всего лишь устала мечтать,
И в реальности пошлой вот этой вот,
Я уверено стала шагать!

Я привыкла к тому, что все нравится,
Я умею сказать слово "нет",
Но так хочется... видно отчаянье...
А ее...суки..нет все и нет...

----------


## Очарование

Ты не похож на тех с кем я знакома...
Ты удивил банальностью вещей...
С тобой не нужен допинг в виде виски с колой...
С тобой реальность, как в хорошем сне...

Ты не уверен в фразах и поступках,
Хоть поражаешь и открытостью души,
Ты пропускаешь "эти юбки",
И ждешь, я думаю, любви...

И раствориться бы в тебе хотелось,
Но взмах орлиных крыльев-это не к тебе,
Душа твоя со мною не взлетела,
А тело без души, не для тебя...не по тебе...

----------


## Очарование

Город простуд, сквозняков, ветра сильного,
Город спокойствия, шторма и ливней,
Город, где я побывала влюбленной,
Город прекрасный, Петром нареченный!

Город стихов, кораблей и талантов,
Город дворцов, фонарей и фонтанов,
Город, где двое, всегда обнимаются,
Город, где ветер сильно кусается!

Город мостов, мостовых и брусчатки,
Город, где солнце играется в прятки,
Город немножечко пьяный от пива...
О, Петербург! Украшение Мира!

----------


## PAN

> Город, где я побывала


Даша... :flower: 

В пролете Рим, Венеция, Верона,
Поскольку нет в них станции метро,
На коей можно пить коньяк у таксофона... :Aga:

----------


## Очарование

*PAN*,
 аааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Черная речка))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## PAN

> Черная речка))))))))))))))))))))))))))


 :Aga: ...

Дашка...
Молю Бога, чтобы нам ещё раз так...

Эх, Питер.......

----------


## Очарование

Не приходили смс-ки,
Не приходили…и давно,
Мне говорили комплименты,
Мне говори… и полно.

Не долюбила, но страдала,
Не долюбила…не ждала,
Вдруг счастье в часе попытала,
Нашла…в кредит его взяла.

Так глупо? Знаю, проходила,
Но острота внезапных чувств,
Сильней того, что было мимо,
Сильней меня, сильней всего!

Что будет? – Знаю!
Будет больно. Как больно?
Слезы и вино! Но разве можно отказаться…
Сама не зная от чего….

А вдруг…то «вдруг», которым тешим,
Себя всегда, когда не так….
То «вдруг», которым безуспешно,
Корим себя в тот час расплат…

Но после горького похмелья,
Когда агония пройдет,
В какой-то серый понедельник,
Все по накатанной пойдет….

----------


## Очарование

бееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееее

----------


## Лев

> бееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееее


Это перевод* "UP"*? :Ha:

----------


## Kliakca

> бееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееее


[IMG]http://*********ru/356299.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Очарование

Один на один. С собою не скучно,
В свободные ночи испытывать жизнь.
И вот по шоссе на машине ты мчишься,
С тобой никого, пассажир-твоя жизнь.

Один на один. Так было привычно,
Разменивать ночи на разных "принцесс",
И баночка "колы" с тобою обычно,
Идет хорошо под шуршанье колес.

Один на один. Самолеты. Работа.
Подумать неделю иль две, когда как.
Один на один с мечтою своею,
И кто-то решит, ты беспечный дурак!

Один на один. А вокруг все искрится,
От света улыбки и отблеска глаз...
Однажды...Не важно...И все не обычно...
Осень...мечта...И в пол снова газ...

----------


## MOPO

> И баночка "колы" с тобою обычно,
> Идет хорошо под шуршанье колес.



 :Ok:

----------


## Очарование

Подарить бы тебе пару жизней...
Плюсом к той, что сейчас ты живешь,
Чтобы смог прожигать дни беспечно,
Череду черно-белых полос!

Пару жизней живи как захочется,
С кем захочешь встречай радость дней,
Ночи пусть не страшат одиночеством,
Все равно с кем разделишь постель!

Прыгай в пропасть, охоться на тигров,
Трать все деньги, воруй, снова трать,
Презирай поезда... в них пророчество...
Самолеты, машины - дерзай!!!!

Но однажды все-все переменится,
И настанет последняя жизнь,
Ты привычно, банально открестишься,
Вызов бросишь обычный "Держись!"

Ты один, а с тобой будут главные,
Те кто в жизни-последней твоей,
Это Ангелы... просто Ангелы....
Ангел дней твоих..Ангел ночей...

Не гони ты их, им свой крест нести,
И печаль твою смогут отвести,
И пока с тобой пара крыл в ночи,
Просто расстворись... тихо помолчи...

Днем с тобой - пара крыл других,
И на них порой быстро ты летишь...........
Но, прошу тебя, знай, они всегда....
Отдадут тебе этих два крыла...

Чтобы ты парил, чтоб хватило сил,
Чтобы уберечь от ненужных встреч...
Но, пойми... когда Ангел без крыла...
Значит ты один... и не муж... не сын...

----------


## MOPO

> Чтобы уберечь от ненужных встреч...


хорошо ... жизненно   :Ok:

----------


## Очарование

Иногда так хочется что-то написать.... пытаешься, а не выходит... Не складываются слова в рифму. Тогда пытаешься что-то в прозе "выдать"...пишешь...перечитываешь... и стираешь.... не идет... Наверное все-таки это осень...

Художник должен быть голодным!
Когда все хорошо-не прет!
Стучишь по "клаве" бесполезно,
Стираешь бред...и спать идешь!
 :Girl Blum2:  :Girl Blum2:  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## MOPO

Прошедшей осенью и будущей зимой,
Мой город серый, вроде бы не мой,
На сонных улицах гуляют миражи,
И крикнуть хочется - "Вы слышите! Я жив!"

----------


## PAN

> Прошедшей осенью и будущей зимой


 :Ok: ... Совершенно аналогично..... :br:

----------


## Очарование

Я скорей приняла, чем влюбилась,
Я в тебе не тону - не спасай!
Временно я тебе покорилась,
Не грущу, не люблю-просто знай!

Не души меня в страстных объятьях,
Мне хватает тебя пригубить,
Не меняю нарядные платья,
Для тебя мне достаточно быть...

Просто строчки одни помню ясно:
"Кто сгорел того не подожжешь",
Догорая,тебя разожгла я,
Так порою смеется любовь....

----------


## Очарование

Посвящение!

Пускай снежинка упадет,
Расстает от тепла,
Пускай в полете пропадет,
Ее жизнь коротка.

Пускай метели заметут,
Обиды прошлых встреч,
И ничего, ведь, иногда,
Не все нужно береч!

А в январе прийдет апрель,
Расстают вдруг снега,
И рядом будут каждый день,
Влюбленные сердца.

Ну, а пока все как всегда:
Работа, дом и Пермь,
Но знай! Приходит иногда,
И в январе апрель!!!

----------


## Очарование

Однажды я его любила...
Однажды..я его ждала,
И Бога каждый раз молила:
"Пусть спорятся его дела"...

Однажды...ранила я словом,
Однажды...был не верный шаг,
И вот теперь одна я дома,
Нет... мне не страшно, просто мрак...

Однажды...я недосказала,
Однажды...он не смог понять,
Вот так его я потеряла...
Теперь себя мне вновь спасать!

Однажды...я его любила...
Однажды...он не верил мне...
И вот в архив любви сдаю я,
Билет, доставшийся не мне...

----------


## Очарование

Как пахнет тамбур электрички,
Битком набитое метро?
Как пахнет, умирая спичка?
Обычно людям все равно...

Все тупо нюхают цветочки,
Всем нравятся "Диор", "Шанель",
А здесь в вагонах ваши дочки,
Вдыхают аромат бомжей!

Вокруг гоняет ветер газы,
Твои, мои, его, ее!
И **** хочет к унитазу,
Но лифт же ближе е-мое!!!

И Питер пахнет никотином,
Москва воняет черти чем...
А бомж в метро рыгая синькой,
Занюхает твоим "Шанель" 

А мы не переносим смога,
Но наступаем на дерьмо,
И вспомним всякий раз мы Бога,
Когда спускаемся в метро....

----------


## Лев

> А мы не переносим смога,
> Но наступаем на дерьмо,


Эк тебя... достало? :Grin:

----------


## MOPO

Никого - ни меня, ни тебя,
Ты и я - в темноте - не любя,
Ты и я - царь и шут, шут и царь,
А любовь - лишь свирепая тварь!

Твой косяк - моя лучшая роль,
В том бокале вина - моя боль,
Я допил, я готов претерпеть,
Буду только о нас с тобой петь!

Буду ждать хоть сто тысячу лет,
Тот последний и главный ответ,
Но ... пойми, ради жизни и грез,
Никогда не задам я вопрос!

----------


## Очарование

Я напишу тебе стихи,
Быть может, даже очень скоро,
В них я вложу свои мечты,
В них между строк прочтешь три слова.

Ты никогда их не прочтешь,
Они останутся на память,
Чтоб через тысячу веков,
Я вспомнила тебя,а может долго вспоминала....

Но все равно, пусть пара строк,
Но я хочу тебя оставить,
Вложить в очередной стишок,
В свою коллекцию- на память!

----------


## Очарование

Я могла бы показать тебе жизнь!!! 
Босиком по траве в чистом поле, 
И на небо  с тобою вскружив, 
Я могла бы показать тебе жизнь! 

Я могла бы подарить миллионы!!!! 
Миллиарды, а быть может трильоны, 
И сложив  эти вместе  частицы, 
Ты по радуге бы вниз смог скатиться!!!! 

Я могла бы подарить тебе счастье!!!! 
Чтоб купался ты в нем ежечасно, 
И минут наблюдать ты не смел бы... 
Я смогла бы! Да!!!!! Я сумела б!!! 

Я тебе подарила бы крылья, 
Я с себя их сняла бы..так было!!!! 
И тебе в след я б долго смотрела... 
Но с тобой бы наврятли летела!!! 

Дальше ты б улетел, я б осталась! 
И любовь бы продлилась лишь малость, 
А потом я б лечилась успехом, 
И тебя вспоминала со смехом!

----------


## Очарование

Считалочка :Grin: 

Наступила я на грабли...раз!
В жизни повстречался п***рас!
Наступила я на грабли...два,
Вновь лежит на плахе голова!
Наступила я на грабли...три!
Сколько развелось их на пути!
Наступила я на грабли...не четыре, пять!
Дальше, думаю, уж смысла нет писать!
Наступлю ли я на грабли в сотый раз?
Вы поздравите: "твой сотый п***рас!"
Наступать на грабли-мой удел!
Бог, когда ты раздавал мозги,
Меня ты проглядел??? :Grin:

----------


## Лев

> В жизни повстречался п***рас!


Что ты между ними бродишь,
А нормальных не находишь?
Ситуация простая -
В прошлом воплощении была такая? :Grin: 
***********************************
«Круг воплощений» Лев Шафир

Забавы ради, а может быть и нет,
Круг воплощений задуман был Всевышним.
Так в разные тела душа вселялась - вот ответ,
Задуматься об этом было бы нелишне.
Проблемы тяжкие перед душой возникли:
В мужское тело, женское потом -
Тела сменяя, душа переселялась.
И память сильная о том,
В душе занозой оставалась.
Не потому ли чувствует мужчина,
Что женщина в нём восстаёт?
А женщина, что одержима,
Она - мужчина, не наоборот.
О Бог! Какие испытания 
Пребудут в замысле Твоём?
В себе мужчину вспоминать -
Даётся женщине на время.
В мужчине женская владеет стать
Но, властвуя, закон Инь-Ян довлеет.
Смиритесь - Женщина, и ты - Мужчина!
Меняя пол, вам не добиться естества.
И будет срок и сменится картина.
Родится женщиной мужчина - да!
Мужчиной - женщина, и будет так всегда.
===========================
О Господи! За что такие муки!!!

----------


## Очарование

Я поиграю с тобою. Но честно! 
Ты согласись, это просто!-Живи! 
Я подарю тебе время, но если, 
Мы не каснемся святого - любви! 

Я научу тебя видеть все краски, 
Серое-белым увидишь! - Пойдем! 
Я прокачу тебя в лифте на небо, 
Дверь закрывай, цифру 7 мы нажмем! 

Лифт скоростой быстро к небу поднимет, 
Выйдешь на облако, вниз посмотри, 
Ниже увидишь все то, чем мы жили, 
Мы на седьмом с тобой небе! Смотри! 

Выше палящее солнце! Не бойся! 
Вместе сгорим! Это позже, потом! 
Ну, а пока память запись включила, 
Ну а пока так все просто -  вдвоем! 

Здесь можно делать все, то, что боялся! 
Здесь можно все! Оцени и твори! 
За руки нам все равно не держаться, 
Здесь смело руки мои ты бери! 

Здесь можно плакать, молчать и смеяться, 
Здесь никому ничего не должны, 
Здесь глубже вдох!Давай задыхаться! 
Но не люби, я прошу не люби! 

Здесь не холодные ночи, не скучно, 
Здесь забываешь свои ты мечты, 
Здесь волшебство тебе покорится, 
Только прошу, не люби! Не люби! 

Ты согласился, чего же боишься? 
Спросишь меня, а что же потом? 
Двери закроются нашего лифта... 
Пара секунд... и на первом сойдем!

----------


## PAN

Даша хорошая... :flower:

----------


## Очарование

> Даша хорошая...


 Муррррр)))))))))))Мууууууурррррррр)))))))))Мурррр)))))))))))))

----------


## MOPO

> Я поиграю с тобою. Но честно! 
> Ты согласись, это просто!-Живи!


Приходит ночь и зажигает свечи,
Она и он - как на краю у рампы,
Я не актер, я тот - кто души лечит,
На сцене этой зажигая лампы!

----------


## Очарование

-не спишь?
-нет
-интернет?
-интернет
-как дела?
-все окей
-как твой пес? котофей?
-да, все спят
-умотал?
-да, гулял.
-ну а кот?
-тоже спит, хотя нет, глаз открыт.
-он такой, деловой!
.................
-может чай? да он-лайн?
-наливай, раз он-лайн!
-На все-"да")))
-ерунда!
.........
-чай остыл...
-я попил..
-ну, давай! не скучай!
-Пора спать, так сказать
........
но он-лайн не погас. в кружке чая запас. ты не пил. и не спал. на работе аврал....

----------


## PAN

*Очарование*, 

Даша... :Ok: ...

----------


## Янек

> В жизни повстречался п***рас!


 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 

Читал  до этого стишка всё  нравилось. А это не то что грубо, пошловато как то, не к лицу тебе такое. Если можешь так  не пиши.  :Aga:

----------


## MOPO

))) вот Даша - теперь тебе медведи советуют что писать, а что нет )))

----------


## Янек

> ))) вот Даша - теперь тебе медведи советуют что писать, а что нет )))


Ты знаешь Олег, кстати тезка, совсем не так. Просто из уст красивой девушки должны литься красивые слова. А не исковерканный  тюремный жаргон. Но это мое личное мнение.

Ну а в заключении одно предложение в том стиле ,что и стишок Дашульки.
*Ты не прав бычий  х*й*. Прошу не обижаться, это в том стиле что и стих. :br:  Правда ведь не  очень приятно. :Aga:

----------


## Очарование

*Янек*, 

Нуууууу мой стишок вообще был задуман с юмором))) Все мы переодически используем ненормативную лексику для "красного словца", и я не исключение) Также, написан он был в тему некоторых жизненных событий моих, отсюда я и позволила себе все же посмотреть, хотябы в стихах, правде в глаза. Тут я думаю взыграла внутри Вас мужская солидарность, это нормально))
А вот выделенная фраза в Вашем предложении, как-то явно не вписывается в разговорный формат данной странички.
Ваше мнение я увидела, в любом случае, почему то именно этот не красивый стишок заставил Вас написать отзыв! Это как в рекламе, чем она "тупее", тем больше запомнится аудитории!

----------


## Янек

> Нуууууу мой стишок вообще был задуман с юмором)))


Да конечно я это понял. Но когда это из уст  Очарования, Дашеньки, Дашульки. Это почти как из уст Наташи Ростовой.

Представь только это и капец, все земное блаженство уйдет в небытия. Очень много всякой гомосятины и красных труселей в русском языке развелось. Пиши конечно что хочешь. 
А отзыв я написал бы  о твоих стихах все равно. Уж больно хороши, не смешивай их с похабным юмором. Это мой совет и только , больше ничего. Кстати Олег себе такого ни разу не позволил , я про Моро. :Vishenka 33:

----------


## MOPO

> Ты знаешь Олег, кстати тезка, совсем не так. Просто из уст красивой девушки должны литься красивые слова. А не исковерканный  тюремный жаргон. Но это мое личное мнение.
> 
> Ну а в заключении одно предложение в том стиле ,что и стишок Дашульки.
> *Ты не прав бычий  х*й*. Прошу не обижаться, это в том стиле что и стих. Правда ведь не  очень приятно.


видимо Вам не знаком исковерканный тюремный жаргон ))))

----------


## oskar_65

> видимо Вам не знаком исковерканный тюремный жаргон )


Да и понятие о "пошловатости" и "похабном юморе"  весьма расплывчатое, надо сказать.
Прежде чем давать советы, неплохо было бы усвоить терминологию данного раздела языка, дабы не отдавало ханжеством и  откровенным хамством.

----------


## Очарование

Всего должно быть в меру,
Такая аксиома, такая правда жизни-
Всего должно быть в меру.

А что такое счастье?
Бывает его много?
И где к нему дорога?

Один мудрец сказал,
Что нет счастливой жизни,
Мудрец ее познал!

Так много в жизни грязи,
Так значит счастье есть,
Почисть себе дорогу!

Порой бывает грустно,
И кажется все зря!
Но чистая дорога...

А значит, счастлив я!

----------


## Очарование

С улыбкой на лице, 
По кнопке микрофона,
И вот уже в толпе,
Свой голос узнаю,
Спешите поиграть,
Спешите выпить снова,
Ведь 6 часов своих,
Сегодня вам дарю!!!

Люблю людей и пир,
Софиты, песни, танцы,
Тепло вам отдаю,
Но требую взамен:
Улыбок, доброты, 
Немножечко оваций,
И всем вам говорю,
Что искренне люблю!

Проходит день за днем,
Забыты ваши даты,
Истрачен уж аванс,
И не нарядна я,
Так значит это фальшь?
Краплены мои карты?
Нечестная игра,
За скромный гонорар?

Потом допишу))))))))))) так наброски

----------


## optimistka17

Допиши, Дашенька.
 Я с нетерпением жду продолжения.

----------


## Янек

> Да и понятие о "пошловатости" и "похабном юморе" весьма расплывчатое, надо сказать.
> Прежде чем давать советы, неплохо было бы усвоить терминологию данного раздела языка, дабы не отдавало ханжеством и откровенным хамством.


 Вы мне господин не указ.И не вам судить о моих постах, коль не вам адресовано. Ничему плохому девочку не учил. А вам  бог в помощь и флаг в руки. Ну посмешили и добре. Вас уважаю, ваш отзвыв нет. Задумайтесь о том , что будет после нас, давайте оставим после себя что то доброе, а не только п....сов  ))) Если честно от вас не ожидал, уважаемый товарищ,  такую хрень пишете. А насколько я далек от чего то? Ну я живу в двух километрах от  " Белого лебедя", так что вряд ли кто  то живет из вас  ближе. ))) И не засоряйте больше тему девушки подобными своими постами, не нужно, не для этого она её создавала.

----------


## Янек

*Очарование*, 

С Новым годом дорогая.
Ты умничка!!! :br:  :Vishenka 19:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Лев

*Янек*, 
Проснулся он - 
Чрез пару лет.
Ответ не в тон 
И не в привет :Meeting:

----------


## PAN

*Янек*, не бубни на хороших людей...)))


*Очарование*, 

Дашуль, вылазь уже... Не верю, что за год ничего не написала.. :Meeting:

----------


## Янек

> *Янек*, 
> Проснулся он - 
> Чрез пару лет.
> Ответ не в тон 
> И не в привет



Борисыч Лев, здаров , привет
Да тут скорей менталитет
У нас здесь, как то по другому
И пасть порвут то по любому
У нас за б*а*заром следят
И понапрасну не галдят
Сказал я девочке , как знал
Но впрегся, старый аксакал
Скорей он тему не вкурил
И понапрасну напылил
Про Петухов у нас не в моде
Здесь зоны, тюрьмы, бывшие, в народе
В Москву которых не пускают
Здесь век туберкулезный доживают
Я видел всяких и слыхал  не мало
Да всяко в жизни то бывало
У нас" колючки", пруд пруди
У многих жизнь изломана снутри
Давай не будем больше здесь про пи+++асов
Уж лучше про далеких папуасов )))

----------


## Янек

[QUOTE=PAN;4542664]*Янек*, не бубни на хороших людей...)))


Два ради бога дорогой
Ну кто сказал , что он плохой  )))

----------


## oskar_65

Однако… давно меня здесь не было,  но плюшевый уродец не появлялся ещё дольше, и надо же заявился.
Ответить всё же придётся, хоть и не любитель я таких диалогов, тем паче со всякой…, ну ты Янек похоже сам из пернатых, иначе не вещал бы о том во всеуслышанье. А плюшевый прикид известное дело – маскировка.
 И не товарищ я тебе и не господин, даже не коллега и  не однофорумчанин. Где ты живёшь, и насколько ты далёк или близок к чему- либо, мне как говорится в одной братской стране «ба сари керам», с тобой всё ясно и понятно. 
Один совет – не засоряй форум своими измышлениями, тем паче в теме такой милой девушки. Рифмуешь строчки, вот и строчи себе в своей теме.

----------


## PAN

В данной теме, в сообщениях *Вадимыча*, усмотрено обезличенное цитирование...
Поясняю, часть стихов, которые *Вадимыч* запостил в данной теме, по факту точно не принадлежат его перу... На данный момент мы общаемся на сей счет с реальными авторами и вынуждено краснеем лицом по этому поводу...
Что касаемо остальных - не берусь утверждать... Если придет сам - пусть приходит, пообщаемся...

А пока для всех - прошу с сомнением относится к авторству *Вадимыча* относительно опубликованных им стихов...


*PAN*, 16 декабря 2013 г.

----------


## Очарование

Ааааа!!!! Ностальжиииии))))) как интересно перечитать свою тему спустя столько лет))))))))))))))))

----------

MOPO (08.12.2016)

----------


## PAN

> Ааааа!!!! Ностальжиииии)))))


Блин, сидели с Кареном - забыл тебе привет передать...

----------

MOPO (08.12.2016)

----------


## татуся

> В данной теме, в сообщениях *Вадимыча*, усмотрено обезличенное цитирование...
> Поясняю, часть стихов, которые *Вадимыч* запостил в данной теме, по факту точно не принадлежат его перу... На данный момент мы общаемся на сей счет с реальными авторами и вынуждено краснеем лицом по этому поводу...
> Что касаемо остальных - не берусь утверждать... Если придет сам - пусть приходит, пообщаемся...
> 
> А пока для всех - прошу с сомнением относится к авторству *Вадимыча* относительно опубликованных им стихов...
> 
> 
> *PAN*, 16 декабря 2013 г.


Спасибо за разъяснения....
Будем ждать!!!

----------


## Очарование

> Блин, сидели с Кареном - забыл тебе привет передать...


Привет,Паша))))))) и без Карена переприветимся)))))

----------


## Mazaykina

> Ааааа!!!! Ностальжиииии))))) как интересно перечитать свою тему спустя столько лет))))))))))))))))


Дашуня!!! Время неумолимо летит, а ты не меняешься. Все такая же чудесная!

----------

Очарование (21.02.2017)

----------


## Очарование

Мне память подкинет кассету,
Где юности яркие дни,
Где самое тёплое лето,
Где я утонула в любви.

Где солнце особенно ярко,
Где бабушка дома всегда,
Где мы не в сети интернета,
Где нам по домам в 22.

Где можно любую ошибку,
Запить самым сладким вином,
Где только родные улыбки,
Где мой старый двор и мой дом.

И пленкой на этой кассете,
Я  так дорожку и храню,
Там спрятано лучшее лето,
Где я беззаветно люблю!

----------

PAN (11.03.2017)

----------


## Очарование

> *Янек*, не бубни на хороших людей...)))
> 
> 
> *Очарование*, 
> 
> Дашуль, вылазь уже... Не верю, что за год ничего не написала..


Паша, не поверишь,это впервые с последнего здесь опубликованного стихотворения. С ума сойти,как пресно мне жилось)))))))))))))))

----------

PAN (11.03.2017)

----------


## PAN

> Паша, не поверишь,


Верю...)))

Забегай почаще... :flower: 

Каренчику приветы...

----------

Очарование (19.03.2017)

----------


## Очарование

Всего должно быть в меру
Такая аксиома,
Такая теорема-
Всего должно быть в меру.

Никто ее не ищет,
Никто ее не хочет
Вокруг сплошные #слишком,
Такие здесь законы.

Все #слишком стали лживы,
И спрятались за фото,
Где на лицо красивы,
А за лицом уроды.

----------

MOPO (17.04.2017), PAN (25.03.2017), Papandr (19.04.2017)

----------


## Очарование

Груз ответственности давит,
Душа просится в полет,
Но закрыты все дороги,
И сломался самолет.

А мечтать теперь не модно,
Даже терпкое вино,
Не налью себе в бокал я,
Слишком пьяное оно.

Задарма ничто не сходит,
Больно бумерангом бьет,
И приходится смириться,
Что сломался самолет.

----------

PAN (19.04.2017), Papandr (19.04.2017)

----------


## Очарование

Опьянеть бы за беседой,
Согрешить и не жалеть,
Так задумано природой-
Постоянно жить хотеть.
И стираются границы,
Тайну бережно храня,
Вот бы ею поделиться,
С тем,кого любила я.
Но теперь-то мне за 30,
И сложнее доверять,
Взвесив слово понимаешь-
Правильнее  промолчать

----------

MOPO (06.02.2018), PAN (15.06.2017)

----------


## Очарование

Побудь со мной, тебя так мало,
Мы посидим и помолчим,
Когда-то звёзды я считала,
Но дождь сегодня все их смыл.

Побудь со мной, я точно знаю,
Что это лучший в мире дар,
Бесценно -это чье-то время,
Для остального мастер кард.

Такие встречи очень редки,
А может быть не суждены,
Мечтами сотканы моменты,
Не пропусти их -  проживи.

----------

MOPO (06.02.2018)

----------


## Очарование

Гореть,пылать,
Сгореть,и не страдать.
Искать,найти,
И с пол-пути уйти.
Погаснуть,не теряя теплоты,
И вспыхнуть снова,
Чтобы обрести.
Забыть,но вспоминать,
Чтоб снова загореться!
И только так!!!...
Однажды кануть в вечность.

----------

MOPO (06.02.2018)

----------


## Очарование

Додумала)

Я не люблю зиму,
Но эта безумно теплая,
И снежная, даже красивая,
Особенно с высоты твоих окон.

И я не люблю расстояния,
Всегда сократить их пыталась,
Но знаю, что все и во всем,
Мне наоборот возвращалось.

И нужно вернуться назад,
Чуть раньше, чем будет утро,
И ты будешь точно рад,
Возможно, еще кому-то.

----------


## Очарование

2010 год. 

Я купила кольца.
Замуж выхожу, 
Не забудь побриться, 
В ЗАГС тебя свожу!  

Ты обвыкнись с мыслью, 
Что теперь жених, 
Я с тобою рядом,
Платье - мой каприз!   

На фиг эту пьянку! 
По фиг на гостей,
Никому не скажем, 
Нашей свадьбы день!   

Лучше будем просто, 
Вместе лет до ста, 
Я теперь не просто… 
Я теперь жена!  

Ну, сама ведь знаю,
Клятву надо дать! 
Никого, клянусь, я!
Не пущу в кровать! 

Никогда не буду,
Я тебя «пилить», 
Даже разрешаю,
Водку с другом пить!  

Буду я готовить, 
Буду я стирать,
Дети будут в доме, 
Значит, буду мать!  

Буду я посуду 
Вечерами мыть, 
И, конечно, ночью… 
Чудеса творить.  

В общем, будет классно, 
Будем мы семья! 
Ты согласен, милый? 
Я уже твоя!

----------

PAN (26.02.2018)

----------


## Очарование

И каждый раз, закрываясь от мира,
Я так охотно прыгаю в пропасть,
Что было важным-становится мифом,
Я не сбавляю на поворотах.
И так отчаянно хочется выпить,
И в авантюру ввязаться какую,
Но каждый раз, закрываясь от мира,
Я говорю о тебе лишь с собою...

----------

Malina sladkaja (20.12.2019)

----------


## Очарование

Я всегда буду тянуться к людям, 
Они лечат меня словами,
Они мудрости меня учат,
Как бы больно не обижали.
⠀
Я всегда буду видеть солнце,
Там где хмуро и ходят тучи,
Если можешь сказать словами,
Так скажи, никого не мучай.
⠀
В жизни просто все, хватит сложностей,
Ожидания-это глупости,
И когда-нибудь точно ты поймёшь,
Обязательно все получится!

----------


## Очарование

Спасибо. За время.
Я стала другая,
Мне мало тебя,
И ты это знаешь.

Ты раненый зверь,
Зализавший все раны,
И больше на ветер,
Ты слов не бросаешь.

Спасибо. За опыт.
Я стала другая,
И окна открыты,
Я воздух глотаю.

Вокруг многолюдно,
А мне одиноко,
Спасибо тебе,
Я любила...недолго..

----------

Malina sladkaja (10.01.2022), PAN (25.05.2018), Лев (25.05.2018)

----------


## Очарование

Разливай вино в бокалы,нам за тридцать-будь собой!

Смысл в жизни я искала, а сейчас сижу⠀
с тобой.
⠀
Не ищи во мне изъяны, их не мало-⠀
все мои,
⠀
Разливай вино в бокалы и давай⠀
поговорим.⠀
⠀
Ты так молод, стать и сила и должно быть⠀
все путем,
⠀
Разливай вино в бокалы, раз остались⠀
мы вдвоем.
⠀
И вино благословило на признаний⠀
череду,
⠀
Да и бог с ним, будь что будет,⠀
А под утро я уйду.

----------


## Очарование

Я ни за что не изменюсь!
Я этот мир открываю сердцем.
И пусть в тебе живет чья-то грусть,
Я подарю тебе ключ от дверцы.

Я расскажу как прекрасна жизнь,
Когда обиды не замечаешь,
А ты опять,как всегда молчишь,
И с имбирем сладкий чай мешаешь.

Я ухожу,чтобы быть с тобой,
Мне дорога твоя легкость ветра,
Но если нужен тебе покой

Останься верным...
Хотя бы сердцу...

----------

Malina sladkaja (20.12.2019)

----------


## vvfheudz

> Искушение. Черт, я не против,
> Позабуду о Боге, и вновь,
> Согрешу, я не против.... не против,
> И продам, что хранила я прочь!
> 
> Искушение. Черт, ты ведь, прав был,
> Мне на ушко шептал, позабудь,
> То чему нас учили-не правда,
> Правил нет, будь порочною, ночь!
> ...


Вау 
Просто офигенный стих, кучу эмоций мне дал! Вы очень талантлива!  :Yes4:

----------

Очарование (14.02.2021)

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Спасибо за прогулку по мотивам Вашего творчества... :Tender: 
И красиво и грустно ...порой...
Всего доброго! :flower:

----------

Очарование (14.02.2021)

----------


## Очарование

В голове ни строчки,
В плеере не те песни,
Мы всегда были по одиночке,
Мы этого хотели.
Даже,когда пили виски-
Ты с яблочным соком,
А я с колой.
Помню, она на зубах скрипела,
Пока ты объяснялся на языке тела.
Даже когда встречали рассветы,
И ненавидели зимы,
Когда сидели у моря,
И молча курили.
Когда ради короткой встречи,
Я жгла сотни литров бензина-
Мы были по одиночке...
Но все-таки были❤

----------

